# Favourite Pink Nude for WOC



## highonmac (May 2, 2009)

Hi ladies, I am searching around for the perfect pinkie nude lip. What are some of your favourites!


----------



## disconlemonade (May 2, 2009)

I really like Hug Me, it looks pinky nude on me. I'm NC 43 with pigmented lips.

Btw, I love your videos on Youtube, esp your hauls lol!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 2, 2009)

If you can find 3N at your CCO That is my #1 fav along with Aloof which was also LE......uggghhhhh
I have never tried Hug me...But I hear it is great


----------



## elongreach (May 2, 2009)

Ok, I really should be getting ready to leave, but I had to get involved in this convo before I started getting ready. I feel like I am the queen of all types of pink nudes. So I pulled the ones closest to me since I'm on a time crunch (1.5 hours now to put on makeup and fix hair???). 

First pic has Hug Me, Barely Lit, Embraceable, and one of my favorites Velvet Teddy. On the bottom of Velvet Teddy I'm just showing you what it looks like with love nectar (my gloss of choice with this lip)






The next pic is of Lollipop Lovin (it really is nude, it's a glaze), Twig Twig, and YSL #4 Sweet Honey (which is expensive, but well worth it IMO)






So hopefully this helps you out a bit. Oh by the way, this was done on the back of my hand which is NC45.


----------



## dominichulinda (May 2, 2009)

3N and HUE


----------



## lipshock (May 2, 2009)

Viva Glam II is my all time favourite.  =]


----------



## Curly1908 (May 2, 2009)

I think I might need that Velvet Teddy + Love Nectar in my life!!!


----------



## allThingsGirl (May 2, 2009)

nars napoli is my fave. great for pigmented lips too.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 2, 2009)

Viva Glam V lipstick is my all time favorite pink nude lipstick along with Viva Glam V lipglass.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 2, 2009)

I also hear HK Cute-Ster is as well if you can find it......I have it but not yet tried it on


----------



## TISH1124 (May 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_3N and HUE




_

 
My screen have these looking super dark...they are really more pink IRL 

I think these are closer just for reference sake in case other monitors look like mine 










Courtesy of MUA


----------



## dominichulinda (May 2, 2009)

Thanks lol I was so lazy to retake the picture:


----------



## dominichulinda (May 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I also hear HK Cute-Ster is as well if you can find it......I have it but not yet tried it on_


----------



## TISH1124 (May 2, 2009)

^^^ Oh that looks pretty I have to break it out and try it!


----------



## dominichulinda (May 3, 2009)

^^ Yeah it soo equals love!! You must try it ASAP.

I have loads of stuff I haven't even tried yet :/


----------



## uabiola (May 3, 2009)

My fave nudish pink lipglasses are as follows:

Viva Glam 5
Sock Hop
Mimmy
Luxuriate
Adventurous
Jellybabe Lipgellee


----------



## highonmac (May 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *disconlemonade* 

 
_I really like Hug Me, it looks pinky nude on me. I'm NC 43 with pigmented lips.

Btw, I love your videos on Youtube, esp your hauls lol! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hug me, I msut check it out! THANKS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like to haul ehehee, and specktra is the culprit of that dirty habit!


----------



## highonmac (May 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_If you can find 3N at your CCO That is my #1 fav along with Aloof which was also LE......uggghhhhh
I have never tried Hug me...But I hear it is great_

 
Unfortunalty, I don't have a cco here, but maybe 3n is still in some freestanding stores, ill check around. Thanks tish!


----------



## highonmac (May 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elongreach* 

 
_Ok, I really should be getting ready to leave, but I had to get involved in this convo before I started getting ready. I feel like I am the queen of all types of pink nudes. So I pulled the ones closest to me since I'm on a time crunch (1.5 hours now to put on makeup and fix hair???). 

First pic has Hug Me, Barely Lit, Embraceable, and one of my favorites Velvet Teddy. On the bottom of Velvet Teddy I'm just showing you what it looks like with love nectar (my gloss of choice with this lip)






The next pic is of Lollipop Lovin (it really is nude, it's a glaze), Twig Twig, and YSL #4 Sweet Honey (which is expensive, but well worth it IMO)






So hopefully this helps you out a bit. Oh by the way, this was done on the back of my hand which is NC45._

 
Oh wow! Hug me and velvet teddy is really pretty, same with love nector! Oohh must get must get


----------



## elongreach (May 3, 2009)

Here is a pic from last night. I'm wearing the velvet teddy/love nectar combo. With Cork liner.


----------



## highonmac (May 3, 2009)

wow thanks ladies! These are excellent! Would still love to hear your favourites though!


----------



## highonmac (May 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elongreach* 

 
_Here is a pic from last night. I'm wearing the velvet teddy/love nectar combo. With Cork liner.




_

 
Oh wow velvet teddy does look pretty! I will definatly check this one out as well! Got t go to mac and grab me some goodies!


----------



## Miss Redgal (May 7, 2009)

thats hott!
yours e/s look great too!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elongreach* 

 
_Here is a pic from last night. I'm wearing the velvet teddy/love nectar combo. With Cork liner.








_


----------

